# New pics for evaluation...Thanks for looking!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Here are some candid shots of my doelings again.. Ginger - 6 weeks, Her mom's udder at apx. 10 hours fill, Pixie 5 months. For Eval.
Ginger's mom is a short bodied goat.. both in height and length, but she is a nice milker and her capacity is not bad (I dont think) for a FF.
Ginger's Pedigree:
Sire: Delightful Shakura Tripoli ( See below)

Dam: Sunny Prairie Minata sire: Poppy Patch RC Nicolodean

dam: Tupence FP Matilija

Pixies mom was never milked, but has a long body and stands quite a bit taller than my other goats. 
Pixie's pedigree: 
Sire: Delightful Shakura Tripoli sire: Take Heart Cabin Fever
dam: Delightful Shakura Sasura

Dam: Sno Valley Fancy Sire: Donna's Domino
dam: Sno Valley Goldie 

thanks - I hope that isn't too confusing... I couldn't get it all lined up like I wanted...
As I said before, Ginger will be for sale, and Pixie is my little doe that I picked out this year... She's my baby!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ginger has a nice brisket extension...with baby fuzz it's hard to tell wether her rump is flat or not.

Gingers mom does look to have good capacity and would benefit from a wider area of attachment, teat size looks good though they could be more plumb, 
Pixie has good depth but could benefit from a better extended brisket and flatter rump.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Both girls look to toe out a bit in the rear. They both also look to have kinda steep rumps but that can also be the growth stage they are at. 

Gingers mom could use a bit wider, more rear attachment. Also teats seam to wing out a bit. 

All look to be really pretty girls!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks so much for your input! I have alot to learn... but these girls are SO socialized, and friendly.. that means alot to me. It is really helpful to know how to breed to improve these girls (or their babies..) I really like the looks of Pixie, and I like to hear that she has some really positive traits to her. I look forward to see just what kind of a milker she will be!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I really can't tell anything on Ginger as far as comformation, but I can tell you she is super cute if you don't already know  But I can tell some things from the other pics. Here is what I think:

Ginger's dam:
-could have a higher rear udder
-MSL is okay, but not great
-teats wing out but are nicely sized
-better attachments

Pixie:
-steep in the rump
-she needs sharper shoulders
-could use more angulation
-she could be longer bodied
-she has a nice deep barrel
-blending is okay

So that is what I think


----------

